

A Pyramid in the Middle of Nowhere Built to Track the End of the World - Mz
http://bldgblog.blogspot.com/2014/06/a-pyramid-in-middle-of-nowhere-built-to.html

======
Mz
Excerpt:

 _As such, Pruned suggests, it offers convincing architectural evidence that
we should consider "the "U.S. anti-ballistic landscape as a subset of Land
Art"—as lonely pieces of abandoned infrastructure isolated amidst sublime and
almost unreachably remote locations._

I don't know if the content per se is all that meaty but the writing and
photos are engrossing.

